# Hot Cup Of Hop Tea



## benny_bjc (17/5/09)

Hi,

I was wondering has anyone ever tried drinking a cup of hop tea? 
If so what hops have you used, how much did you use and how was it?

Thanks


----------



## mr_tyreman (18/5/09)

or tried smoking it, i couln't believe the smell when i opened my first pack of hops


----------



## Effect (18/5/09)

some have on here and they have said that it was a waste of hops...had no affect whatsoever (they were thinking it would help them get to sleep as hops have a sedative affect)


----------



## Bribie G (18/5/09)

I make hop tea, but just to put in the beer a couple of days before bottling. However I do have a taste and it's a perfect way to pucker up (mouth that is)


----------



## glennheinzel (18/5/09)

Doc came up with a recipe and a had a thread on this topic, although I've done a quick search and can't locate it.


----------



## benny_bjc (18/5/09)

Its more for the taste factor then to help you sleep. I rekon it could go nicelely mixed in a homemade ice tea... as long as you choose the type of hops wisely and dont go overboard.


----------



## chappo1970 (18/5/09)

Expensive cuppa! Best in the wort or beer IMO.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## benny_bjc (18/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Expensive cuppa! Best in the wort or beer IMO.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



If only I had my own hops growing in the backyard!!!


----------



## j1gsaw (18/5/09)

smokin it heeeeeeyyyy..... hey chappo.... pass the Saaz scooby! hahahaha


----------



## Fermented (12/7/09)

There was a thread on here ages ago where we talked about putting it through an espresso machine. 

Tried it. Videoed it. Tasted it. 

Taste was OK. Not nearly as foul as I was expecting. Then again, I like bitter tasting things. 

Extraction was a failure, really, as it expands so much that it just blocks the flow of water through the filter group. 

I'll try to find the file and upload it to Youtube and post the link. 


Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## pdilley (12/7/09)

Chocolate covered hops?

Or bitter brownies? 

Hop crumbles in a salad?


----------



## Fermented (12/7/09)

I once had some brownies at a mate's place near Nimbin. They had green stuff in them. 

Must have been hops. Made me feel lazy as if I had been drinking beer.  

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## joshuahardie (13/7/09)

I have made a hop tea before, the amount you need is miniscule, like a half pellet or less for a cup.

Like others said, I have tried it as a home made insomnia cure, after purchasing a natural sleeping tablet the main ingredient in it was hops! My best guess is the teas affect was merely a placebo.

Anywho

As a drinking tea, Id stick with the black stuff, it hop tea was pretty disgusting.

I think Doc may of come up with a iced hop tea...


----------



## Fourstar (13/7/09)

Fermented said:


> There was a thread on here ages ago where we talked about putting it through an espresso machine.
> Tried it. Videoed it. Tasted it.
> Taste was OK. Not nearly as foul as I was expecting. Then again, I like bitter tasting things.
> Extraction was a failure, really, as it expands so much that it just blocks the flow of water through the filter group.
> ...



heres one i did around a week ago.. went through fantastically. i didnt over fill the filter and moisntened them so they expanded 1st. extraction was very muddy and a nice hop 'crema' (im assuming its from the hop oils/resins. looked impressive, tasted interesting. see the thread below.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry487542


----------



## mwd (13/7/09)

joshuahardie said:


> Like others said, I have tried it as a home made insomnia cure, after purchasing a natural sleeping tablet the main ingredient in it was hops! My best guess is the teas affect was merely a placebo.



Still advertise Hop Pillows as a sleep aid must be something in the aroma.

hop pillow linky


----------



## benny_bjc (13/7/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Still advertise Hop Pillows as a sleep aid must be something in the aroma.
> 
> hop pillow linky



For sleep and relaxation aid.... I guess you could buy one of these scent dispenser with the wooden sticks shown in this picture:






and either make a hop tea with water or maybe some sort of alcohol solution to make the aroma dispense more.

Do you reckon this would work?

Are certain hops better for this.... aroma hops for example?

About how many grams you think you would need?

What alcohol solution would you use for this and where would you buy it or would water work ok?

Thanks in advance!

P.S. Alternatively I could make a super charged Aroma Hop Bomb IPA and just leave the fermenter next to my bed!!!


----------



## benny_bjc (13/7/09)

woops double post!


----------



## Fermented (13/7/09)

:icon_offtopic: 

At least hops pillows aren't as _unusual_ as some of the pillows on offer in the hotel I stay at in Shenzhen.  




Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## benny_bjc (13/7/09)

Fermented said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> At least hops pillows aren't as _unusual_ as some of the pillows on offer in the hotel I stay at in Shenzhen.
> 
> ...



I hate to think what is in the first pillow!!!! I think I will go with the neck protection one for guarenteed healthier sleep!


----------



## Bizier (13/7/09)

I was/am actually drinking my third cup of hop tea when I noticed this.

I have really been enjoying putting 6-8 home grown frozen wet cluster flowers in a cup and continually topping up with hot water when it is finished.

ED: I will qualify "enjoying" as less than I might otherwise enjoy a beer


----------

